# My deck project.



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Started mid-March. Most of the work has been a solo venture. I have had some help from the wife, kids and a friend, but not tons. I'll let the pics tell the story.

First pic is what we had.


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

Bonehead are your post notched to receive your beams. I can not tell from your pic. If they are not you may want to take some 2x6's and cut them about 12" long and put them under the beam. Also how is your ledger attached to the house. Is it through bolted or with anchors. We are not allowed to attach to brick Vaneer here. Framming looks good I just always have questions on decks that are high off the ground and big. There is more chance of failure, because of the chance of more people overloading. That is a good size deck to tackle by yourself. I used to do a lot of decks before I started do cabinet and trim work. I was always solo, you learn tricks to make things easier.
Keep at an always remember safety is more important then looks.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Posts are not notched, although each joint has 2 half inch grade 8 bolts through beam and post. Shear strength on the bolt is in excess of 17,000 psi. Ledger is again same type carriage bolt through ledger, brick veneer and inside rim joist, roughy 20 inch on center. This baby isn't coming down without taking the house with it. As to flying solo, a myriad of clamps have become the extra hands I was not born with, and my new best friends.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Those stairs are wicked.... I think I used and abused many clamps myself, but I think it beats some of the help I would have had if I asked.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Wow. Very nice upgrade. I really like the aesthetics.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Update. Totally decked and working on the rails. Whomever thought up this copper and wood railing should be shot.

Almost done!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good!!! I'm getting ready to embark on a deck project myself so this is inspirational.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm curious if you're reinforcing the copper with anything for when it gets hot and soft? Seems like it would have some potential for failure if anyone really fell against it. It looks quite unique, though, and that's pretty awesome.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Hadn't considered reinforcing the copper. They are sunk in forstnered holes about 3/4 inch on each side, and real tight. Have had a couple of unseasonably warm, super sunny days and the copper stays surprisingly cool. I will cross my fingers and monitor for failure. My 7 year old did look at them and said "Oh neat, a ladder" to which he got the "like hell and only if you want to be grounded for life look". He promptly moved along.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Upper deck complete, moving on to lower deck rails.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, now I have to ask, if the upper deck is complete, why the tall posts? It looks like you might put up a screen of some kind... are you really finished or are you just finished with the decking and railing portions?

Still like the copper look. Really nice solution.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

frankp said:


> Okay, now I have to ask, if the upper deck is complete, why the tall posts? It looks like you might put up a screen of some kind... are you really finished or are you just finished with the decking and railing portions?
> 
> Still like the copper look. Really nice solution.


 
I'm done with the upper deck...not done with the future pergola/roof thing the boss has informed me she wants. Just a little planning ahead which is really unusual in my world.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Phase one complete!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great like the built in security system.

Jerry


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks GREAT! You ARE inviting us all over for a party, right?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work you have good taste, really like the look of the raised lower portion rather than being built right on the concrete, it gives a lot of depth. Also, really like the angled stairs. Some fine craftsmanship there, I'm sure the boss is happy! :thumbsup:

Good job on thinking ahead for the pergola posts, I was thinking to myself it would look really good with a pergola built over the top and then I saw the posts ran wild.

What anchors did you use on the lower deck portion posts, are they just simpson's painted black or something else?

Were you able to reuse the old bolt holes from the previous deck ledger?


I think I would have notched the posts, but that is just my preference when building something off the ground.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Lower deck posts are actually just sitting on a composite honeycomb stand off plate screwed into the bottom of the post. Figured with nine posts, 12 screws and two through bolts per post, along with the weight, they weren't going to move much. 

Hate to notch my posts. Every time in see a 15 year old deck with notched posts, I see twisted posts. Again with grade 8 half inch bolts with a shear strength if 17000 pounds, two per post, I'm pretty sure I'm secure. Time will tell.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, and yes on the old ledger bolts. Saved the old ledger to mark holes on the new, and then had to add some, as the old were about 48" on center and that just didn't cut the mustard for me. Also had to obviously drill new ones where the new deck expanded past the old.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

bonehed said:


> Oh, and yes on the old ledger bolts. Saved the old ledger to mark holes on the new, and then had to add some, as the old were about 48" on center and that just didn't cut the mustard for me. Also had to obviously drill new ones where the new deck expanded past the old.


That saved some time, makes it nice. Looks good, please post pics when you start on the pergola! :thumbsup:

And the new deck is a big improvement on the old, I could see the old deck loaded down with a party of people and the deconstruction of it would have taken care of itself if you catch my drift.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Phase II will be the pergola and the wrap around walkway to the drive. I'll be sure to post those pics, but it will be a while. I need a break from this so I can build fun things like butterfly houses, beer totes, bottle openers, wine racks and other stuff. 

I've also go to replace and paint a bunch of trim on the house, some which you can see in my pics.


----------

